# Pfizer Genotropin 36iu pens



## Legend7

Hi all, first post from a long time lurker.

After plenty of research, these seem one of the very best as gh is concerned.

I can get them from a source, but my concern is that I don't know this source very well. I'm aware that price is an indicator but since I can't post it on here is there a VET or a MOD that I could PM to make a more informed decison?

Thanks,

Legend7


----------



## Clubber Lang

best GH ive tried so far, just about to finish my first pen. Only using 3iu 3x per week to aid in recovery and it does the job very well.

had a shot last night prebed, first one this week due to a weekend wedding + bank holiday so lots of drinking and hangovers. Jabbed about 1030pm and woke up around 1am and already my hands and finger joints were sore. Woke up near every hour after that from bizarre dreams.

these pens cant, or havent, been copied or faked yet, too complicated with a double twist system. Was ****ting myself when i was trying to twist it, had images of it snapping in my hand lol.



got an Ansomone kit to try next, heard very good things about these too :thumbup1:


----------



## Legend7

Yep those are the ones and my (possible) source has the exact same ones from what I saw of them. I won't mind to pay the extra if they are the real deal.

What makes you say they can't or haven't been faked. In an industry worth millions counterfeiters will go to great lengths to get fakes, surely?

Am I allowed to PM you fella since Im new member here?


----------



## Legend7

To be honest am a little paranoid about not getting fakes, already been burned once mate


----------



## 3752

you can't PM until you have 100 posts and have been on the forum for a month.

wham you get one of these pens you will see why they would be virtually impossible to fake, as you would need to fake the whole pen as the cartridge cannot be removed.....

they are very good i have been using these for 3-4 months now.....


----------



## Legend7

Exactly the confirmation I was hoping for. Cheers to both gents.

If I'm allowed I'll say those 36iu are a tad more expensive than what I saw for 100iu of a top generic.

At 2-3ius/day it will still last me 2-3 weeks, so not too bad. I must say the info regarding dosage is conflicting to say the least @Pscarb I've read a few of your posts and you favour the m/w/f as opposed to everyday although there seems to benefits in both methods?

Since I'll be 1st time user is 4iu of these pens plenty (m/w/f) or 2iu 6days/week best? This way I'm using 12iu a week which will last me exactly 3 weeks. Trying to conciliate both physiological and financial aspects the best I can.


----------



## Legend7

Exactly the confirmation I hoped for. Cheer gents.

Will give it a go. @Pscarb you favour the m/w/f method over everyday, correct?

Since this is pharma grade would the effects be felt at 4iu m/w/f OR 2iu a day 7days/week best?

Am trying to conciliate physiological and financial aspects the best I can. At 36iu I'd be happy it lasting 3 weeks or just short


----------



## 3752

Legend7 said:


> Exactly the confirmation I hoped for. Cheer gents.
> 
> Will give it a go. @Pscarb you favour the m/w/f method over everyday, correct?
> 
> Since this is pharma grade would the effects be felt at 4iu m/w/f OR 2iu a day 7days/week best?
> 
> Am trying to conciliate physiological and financial aspects the best I can. At 36iu I'd be happy it lasting 3 weeks or just short


i favour M/W/F over ED in the off season as it has been proved both in studies and anecdotally to work, i would switch to ED injections if i was prepping as i would be doing morning cardio every morning and GH releases FFA's to be used by the cardio....

4iu is plenty


----------



## Big_Ant

Just stocked up on a few of these too! Doubt there would be faked as would cost a fortune to replicate. Im gunna run 3.6iu M/W/F pre bed see what happens


----------



## Elvis82

Clubber Lang said:


> best GH ive tried so far, just about to finish my first pen. Only using 3iu 3x per week to aid in recovery and it does the job very well.
> 
> had a shot last night prebed, first one this week due to a weekend wedding + bank holiday so lots of drinking and hangovers. Jabbed about 1030pm and woke up around 1am and already my hands and finger joints were sore. Woke up near every hour after that from bizarre dreams.
> 
> these pens cant, or havent, been copied or faked yet, too complicated with a double twist system. Was ****ting myself when i was trying to twist it, had images of it snapping in my hand lol.
> 
> 
> 
> got an Ansomone kit to try next, heard very good things about these too :thumbup1:


Do you know of any problems with copies of ansomone clubber?


----------



## adam28

Clubber Lang said:


> got an Ansomone kit to try next, heard very good things about these too :thumbup1:


Very interested in what you think of the ansomone, when you try it mate that is...


----------



## 3752

Ansomone is a great brand and as far as i know there are no fakes out there....


----------



## Clubber Lang

adam28 said:


> Very interested in what you think of the ansomone, when you try it mate that is...


got about 2x 3iu jabs left with my pen, so will get those done this week and will start the Ansomone on Monday when i start a new cycle. Itching to try it, looks spot on. The powder doesnt move inside the vial so has a good vacuum seal, its not loose and in bits like other GH ive seen for ages now.


----------



## Legend7

Thanks gents thats the confirmation I was hoping to hear.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/245433-hgh-human-growth-hormone-genotropin-pfizer-36iu-pens.html

The above link is a thread on these that made me doubt as there was suggestions they were fake and all over facebook...

I will get one pen and see how it goes:

M/W/F at 4iu which will last me exactly 3 weeks with the other alternative being everyday 2iu, which would last me a bit under 3 weeks.

Pscarb you quite favour the first method I believe, for a first time user 4iu 3x a week enough, would you say?


----------



## SvenPowerH

I wouldn't worry about those pens being fake.

Ansomone real HGH is really good quality, problem with this Chinese HGH companies is the chain of custody, often their official sales channels (especially those handling "unofficial export sales" contain corrupt individuals don't refrain from scamming customers one way or another under the umbrella and brand name of the company they represent. E.g. selling without the knowledge of the company's upper staff of fake or underdosed goods with the complicity of employees in the manufacturing department. China is an extremely corrupt place with corruption philosophy and practice embedded in their DNA, happens very often in most private enterprises. Similar things occurred in Hygene for years in a row also. Buying online and illegitimately opens the door to possible abuse even from commonly known as safe channels.


----------



## 3752

Legend7 said:


> Thanks gents thats the confirmation I was hoping to hear.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/245433-hgh-human-growth-hormone-genotropin-pfizer-36iu-pens.html
> 
> The above link is a thread on these that made me doubt as there was suggestions they were fake and all over facebook...
> 
> I will get one pen and see how it goes:
> 
> M/W/F at 4iu which will last me exactly 3 weeks with the other alternative being everyday 2iu, which would last me a bit under 3 weeks.
> 
> Pscarb you quite favour the first method I believe, for a first time user 4iu 3x a week enough, would you say?


yes of course it would be......


----------



## Linked

Legend7 said:


> Exactly the confirmation I was hoping for. Cheers to both gents.
> 
> If I'm allowed I'll say those 36iu are a tad more expensive than what I saw for 100iu of a top generic.
> 
> At 2-3ius/day it will still last me 2-3 weeks, so not too bad. I must say the info regarding dosage is conflicting to say the least @Pscarb I've read a few of your posts and you favour the m/w/f as opposed to everyday although there seems to benefits in both methods?
> 
> Since I'll be 1st time user is 4iu of these pens plenty (m/w/f) or 2iu 6days/week best? This way I'm using 12iu a week which will last me exactly 3 weeks. Trying to conciliate both physiological and financial aspects the best I can.


Hi mate I have just ran out of my 3rd pen,

I do twice per day 6 days per week at 10 pm ish, and bout 5 ish in morn when need to get up for a pee, I played about with dosages a bit on the first pen,the indicator on pen is in mg not iu,, I started with 0.3 mg in a shot just under 1 iu twice a day at them times, couldn't feel much so upped to 0.45 seemed ok , so I upped to 0.6 mg bout 1.8 iu twice a day for a few days, I was swelling up, defo looking bigger

I had to back it back down to 0.45 mg twice per day, just looking for a fat burn not really wanting the water retention associated with higher doses


----------



## Legend7

Oh my posts did show up... Looked like a nutter there repeating myself.

Apologies @Pscarb as I asked you the same questions a few times, my posts weren't showing at all so thought I'd write it again.



> Hi mate I have just ran out of my 3rd pen,
> 
> I do twice per day 6 days per week at 10 pm ish, and bout 5 ish in morn when need to get up for a pee, I played about with dosages a bit on the first pen,the indicator on pen is in mg not iu,, I started with 0.3 mg in a shot just under 1 iu twice a day at them times, couldn't feel much so upped to 0.45 seemed ok , so I upped to 0.6 mg bout 1.8 iu twice a day for a few days, I was swelling up, defo looking bigger
> 
> I had to back it back down to 0.45 mg twice per day, just looking for a fat burn not really wanting the water retention associated with higher doses


Awesome, so 0.45mg twice a day (around 3iu total) seems to be the right dosage for you. Have you tried m/w/f method?


----------



## Shaz29

I have recently got 6 months supply of these Pfizer genotropin pens, I did a 2.2iu shot and then started panicking thinking that it might be fake and could be something poisonous, I have spent a lot of money and really want to do this but just scared thinking it might give me a heart attack. Am I just worrying for no reason?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Yes you are worrying for no reason. If it was bunk, it would have no active content or GHRP2 or 6 to give HGH like feelings.


----------



## Shaz29

Ok my best bet it just to go ahead and do it? It dissolved in the correct way, where it leaves a lump or 2 which dissolve over a couple of mins, the powder also looks crystallised the way it should, my supplier said it is quality gear and not to waste it, he said most of the guys who compete are on this stuff


----------



## Shaz29

If I took approx 2iu of genotropin a week ago and didnt take anymore after that, could that have caused me any problems? Say for example it was fake? I'm asking this because since yesterday I feel achy and rundown. Any advice?


----------



## Elvis82

Pscarb said:


> yes of course it would be......


Paul, if you were to run 3-4iu of pharma growth, how would the results differ from using ipam/mod grf (pure peptides) 4 x per day at saturation? As far as I know this should give a similar amount of GH? So would results be very similar?

I'm under the impression peptides can give similar results but your limited to the amount you can use daily, obviously if your on 12iu hgh a day peptides can never keep up with that, just curious about the lower dosages?

Cheers


----------



## 3752

Shaz29 said:


> If I took approx 2iu of genotropin a week ago and didnt take anymore after that, could that have caused me any problems? Say for example it was fake? I'm asking this because since yesterday I feel achy and rundown. Any advice?


no there will be no correlation to the GH you took



Elvis82 said:


> Paul, if you were to run 3-4iu of pharma growth, how would the results differ from using ipam/mod grf (pure peptides) 4 x per day at saturation? As far as I know this should give a similar amount of GH? So would results be very similar?
> 
> I'm under the impression peptides can give similar results but your limited to the amount you can use daily, obviously if your on 12iu hgh a day peptides can never keep up with that, just curious about the lower dosages?
> 
> Cheers


if you used clinical grade peptides (not cheap crap) then the approx value to be released is 1.15iu per saturation dose of both GHRP/GHRH if you did this 3 times a day then your would have a GH output over the day of 3.45iu this would be comparable to 3.45iu of Pharma GH although you would get more benefit from the peptides as peptides release natural growth that contains all the relevant Isoforms but pharma GH only contains 1 (22KdA)


----------



## Elvis82

Pscarb said:


> no there will be no correlation to the GH you took
> 
> if you used clinical grade peptides (not cheap crap) then the approx value to be released is 1.15iu per saturation dose of both GHRP/GHRH if you did this 3 times a day then your would have a GH output over the day of 3.45iu this would be comparable to 3.45iu of Pharma GH although you would get more benefit from the peptides as peptides release natural growth that contains all the relevant Isoforms but pharma GH only contains 1 (22KdA)


Thanks Paul, seems more beneficial and possibly a bit cheaper to runs peps then at that dose. I may go for that over pharma hgh.


----------



## Shaz29

Pscarb said:


> no there will be no correlation to the GH you took
> 
> Thanks Pscarb, I've only ever done that one iu of genotropin, will that be completely out if my system now? What do U know about these genotropin pens? Do u reckon they are gtg?
> 
> if you used clinical grade peptides (not cheap crap) then the approx value to be released is 1.15iu per saturation dose of both GHRP/GHRH if you did this 3 times a day then your would have a GH output over the day of 3.45iu this would be comparable to 3.45iu of Pharma GH although you would get more benefit from the peptides as peptides release natural growth that contains all the relevant Isoforms but pharma GH only contains 1 (22KdA)


----------



## 3752

GH at 2iu would be well out your system in a matter of hours.

the GENO GoQuick pens are very good and are GTG


----------



## Legend7

@Pscarb your info is invaluable, really appreciate the time you put to answer any questions.

Got a pen a couple days ago. Can see now how it would be tough to fake it - even got the strong 'hospital' smell when it was mixed.

What I'm slightly concerned about is the test e not kicking in yet, and I'm in week 5. Its my 1st cycle and only doing 300mg/week - would the low dosage make the blood levels take longer to build up so the 'kick-in' takes longer than average? No sides like higher libido (already high-ish naturally), greasy skin, acne, shrinked nuts or anything as far as I can tell. Brand is Isis pharmaceuticals test e


----------



## Shaz29

Ok cool, so there's no dodgy fakes out there, I was scared to take them incase they are fake, the paper info leaflets inside the packaging are in Turkish i think


----------



## 3752

Legend7 said:


> @Pscarb your info is invaluable, really appreciate the time you put to answer any questions.
> 
> Got a pen a couple days ago. Can see now how it would be tough to fake it - even got the strong 'hospital' smell when it was mixed.
> 
> What I'm slightly concerned about is the test e not kicking in yet, and I'm in week 5. Its my 1st cycle and only doing 300mg/week - would the low dosage make the blood levels take longer to build up so the 'kick-in' takes longer than average? No sides like higher libido (already high-ish naturally), greasy skin, acne, shrinked nuts or anything as far as I can tell. *Brand is Isis pharmaceuticals test e*


well there is your problem


----------



## Legend7

Pscarb said:


> well there is your problem


It looks a very legit product and the code checked successfuly on the website:







My source has 10+ guys on including himself and all happy according to him.

I had a word with and he said it should have been kicking by now (week 5) but that 300mg weekly is a low dose.

The idea is to use the Pfizer hgh during the cycle but by now I'd expect to be in an anabolic phase.

Will up the dose to 500/week and see what happens otherwise can get some Alpha pharma test from another source. Wondering if I should switch to Alpha straight away...


----------



## Legend7

P.S - I've asked my source to mix the pen for me to avoid any risk of breaking it. It was a warm day and took me 10mins to get it to the fridge. I understand that HGH, being fragile when mixed, can start to degrade if not stored properly. So how likely are those 10min with warm kinda muggy weather outside, affecting the integrety and potency of the pen?

I ask this as I've jabbed 4iu mon and 3.6 iu tuesday but as far as I can tell I didnt really feel the cts sides/numbing/tingling feelings associated with it, specially with it being pharma grade stuff


----------



## solidss

I had the same 36iu pens...quality stuff, I've found myself that at 2.7 iu is enough for recovery and fat loss...definitely getting 5 more pens for my test-e cycle.


----------



## 3752

Legend7 said:


> It looks a very legit product and the code checked successfuly on the website:
> 
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> View attachment 151172
> 
> 
> View attachment 151173
> 
> 
> My source has 10+ guys on including himself and all happy according to him.
> 
> I had a word with and he said it should have been kicking by now (week 5) but that 300mg weekly is a low dose.
> 
> The idea is to use the Pfizer hgh during the cycle but by now I'd expect to be in an anabolic phase.
> 
> Will up the dose to 500/week and see what happens otherwise can get some Alpha pharma test from another source. Wondering if I should switch to Alpha straight away...


300mg on someone who is not used to high doses is far more than what is naturally produced and you will see an effect if you have not seen anything (no size, strength increase) then it is shot gear



Legend7 said:


> P.S - I've asked my source to mix the pen for me to avoid any risk of breaking it. It was a warm day and took me 10mins to get it to the fridge. I understand that HGH, being fragile when mixed, can start to degrade if not stored properly. So how likely are those 10min with warm kinda muggy weather outside, affecting the integrety and potency of the pen?
> 
> I ask this as I've jabbed 4iu mon and 3.6 iu tuesday but as far as I can tell I didnt really feel the cts sides/numbing/tingling feelings associated with it, specially with it being pharma grade stuff


you won't break the device it is very solid, the 10min will not matter unless you left it in direct sunlight for those 10 min


----------



## Legend7

> 300mg on someone who is not used to high doses is far more than what is naturally produced and you will see an effect if you have not seen anything (no size, strength increase) then it is shot gear


Read around a few forums and its not that uncommon for some to feel around week 6. You aware of test e to have kicked in later, in some people - personally or on the forum?

I'll be switching brands on my next shot.. although this feels like a waste of 5 weeks - very disheartening and sucks big time.



> you won't break the device it is very solid, the 10min will not matter unless you left it in direct sunlight for those 10 min


Thats good to know, it was kept in the pocket inside the box.


----------



## 3752

Legend7 said:


> Read around a few forums and its not that uncommon for some to feel around week 6. You aware of test e to have kicked in later, in some people - personally or on the forum?
> 
> I'll be switching brands on my next shot.. although this feels like a waste of 5 weeks - very disheartening and sucks big time.
> 
> Thats good to know, it was kept in the pocket inside the box.


Test E should kick in or you should feel something within 5 weeks at using 300mg per week as the buildup will have more than that in your system by the 5 week mark......my opinion is that there are better labs out there.


----------



## Legend7

Pscarb said:


> Test E should kick in or you should feel something within 5 weeks at using 300mg per week as the buildup will have more than that in your system by the 5 week mark......my opinion is that there are better labs out there.


Thanks. Aburaihan or Alpha better options in your opinion? More inclined towards the latter as don't want to risk getting a fake with the iranian test.


----------



## ste2512

lads am after a bit of advice just ordered my first patch of gh its coming from china.it landed in the uk on the 15th and am still waiting for it to arrive.Is anyone else having problems getting stuff imported?

cheers ste


----------



## SvenPowerH

ISIS is notorious for releasing fake products. I have a series of official government lab tests proving this lab is a complete Chinese scam.


----------



## Shaz29

Anyway to finish off my question.. The pfizer pen, is it definately legit? Mines from turkey I think? Looks very difficult to fake.. I want to take it but don't want to panic about it being something harmful for my body ??


----------



## 3752

Shaz29 said:


> Anyway to finish off my question.. The pfizer pen, is it definately legit? Mines from turkey I think? Looks very difficult to fake.. I want to take it but don't want to panic about it being something harmful for my body ??


i think this has been answered mate, asking the question again will not change that answer, if you are still unsure do not buy it


----------



## Dead lee

SvenPowerH said:


> ISIS is notorious for releasing fake products. I have a series of official government lab tests proving this lab is a complete Chinese scam.


Do you mean ISIS pharmacuticals is chinese or a different ISIS?


----------



## Dead lee

Shaz29 said:


> Anyway to finish off my question.. The pfizer pen, is it definately legit? Mines from turkey I think? Looks very difficult to fake.. I want to take it but don't want to panic about it being something harmful for my body ??


Post a picture of it..


----------



## Legend7

SvenPowerH said:


> ISIS is notorious for releasing fake products. I have a series of official government lab tests proving this lab is a complete Chinese scam.


Interesting. Switching labs on my next jab. These 5 weeks feel like a complete waste of time.

I ask you the same as I asked Pscarb. Alpha pharma a more reliable option in your opinion/experience? My source has the Indian Alpha 1ml ampoules.


----------



## Shaz29

Dead lee said:


> Post a picture of it..


Can I post pictures? I'm a new member.. I will try, but the Pfizer pens are identical to the ones pictured at the beginning of this post


----------



## Dead lee

Shaz29 said:


> Can I post pictures? I'm a new member.. I will try, but the Pfizer pens are identical to the ones pictured at the beginning of this post


Should be fine then.. but it wouldn't hurt though, it may help others


----------



## Shaz29

Dead lee said:


> Should be fine then.. but it wouldn't hurt though, it may help others


Ok cool.. Say if by the off chance its fake then wot could the powder be? Could it be something poisonous to the body?


----------



## 3752

Shaz29 said:


> Ok cool.. Say if by the off chance its fake then wot could the powder be? Could it be something poisonous to the body?


yes it could and you could die......there has been me and others who have used this genuine product for months and had great results, i would not use it mate as the worry would probably kill you


----------



## Shaz29

Pscarb said:


> yes it could and you could die......there has been me and others who have used this genuine product for months and had great results, i would not use it mate as the worry would probably kill you


Lol ok understood.. U can't get 2iu on this pen.. U reckon 1.8iu is ok to start with?


----------



## Dead lee

Shaz29 said:


> Ok cool.. Say if by the off chance its fake then wot could the powder be? Could it be something poisonous to the body?


Just post a picture im sure you will feel better when someone says its the same as there's..

We've already gone through this on the forum and many have used (not myself) and had good results also if it's the same as the one in the picture in the first thread there a extremely difficult thing to make a copy of.. you can never say never but counterfeiters stick to copying easy things.


----------



## Shaz29

Dead lee said:


> Just post a picture im sure you will feel better when someone says its the same as there's..
> 
> We've already gone through this on the forum and many have used (not myself) and had good results also if it's the same as the one in the picture in the first thread there a extremely difficult thing to make a copy of.. you can never say never but counterfeiters stick to copying easy things.


ok heres a pic of mine


----------



## Dead lee

Shaz29 said:


> ok heres a pic of mine
> 
> View attachment 151293


Enjoy and stop worrying


----------



## Shaz29

Dead lee said:


> Enjoy and stop worrying


I'll take that as a green light then? So it's the real deal?


----------



## Legend7

Shaz29 said:


> I'll take that as a green light then? So it's the real deal?


You can't be for real.


----------



## Shaz29

Legend7 said:


> You can't be for real.


Lol.. Am I being too paranoid?


----------



## sauliuhas

If the worry will kill u, and u die, could u post the pen/s to me mate please


----------



## 3752

Shaz29 said:


> Lol.. Am I being too paranoid?


you think??


----------



## Chelsea

Legend7 said:


> Interesting. Switching labs on my next jab. These 5 weeks feel like a complete waste of time.
> 
> I ask you the same as I asked Pscarb. Alpha pharma a more reliable option in your opinion/experience? My source has the Indian Alpha 1ml ampoules.


Yes Alpha Pharma is a much better choice mate, probably one of the best labs out there.


----------



## oxy2000

using the isis tren a at mo , gettin loads of the cough and lots of agression , so cant be that bad


----------



## Verm

the smell from the pens is quite distinct as well


----------



## Shaz29

Verm said:


> the smell from the pens is quite distinct as well


Yes mine smells of a hospital type of smell


----------



## Legend7

Chelsea said:


> Yes Alpha Pharma is a much better choice mate, probably one of the best labs out there.


Thank you.

I'm taking my time and will check a few labs . Have a potential new source, that according to some chaps that I've known for a while, is very trustworthy.

He's spent 45min with me on the phone explaining all things gear and labs related, he's also not worried if I go and purchase elsewhere but rather I make an informed decision :thumbup1:


----------



## B.I.G

These pens are so easy to source now it starts to make me think it's not all as it seems.. Also the fact they are getting cheaper and cheaper..

I know people say they can't be faked but surely in the world we live in today, it can be faked?


----------



## Notimetochill

Ive been getting these pens for about a year now and never had a problem with supply.

Also been getting the Lilly 36iu Box's which ive posted pics of on this forum a while ago.

As someone stated already, they seem to be much more available now, and the prices are going down more.

Is this a direct result of people being constantly ripped off by Chinese crap and just demanding a better product, or is it something more sinister?

I took for 9 months straight at 3.6iu/day, every morning empty stomach, monday-friday, which meant each pen would last exactly 2 weeks, so in affect 2 pens a month. Energy wise felt great, put on lean muscle and diet didnt need to be on point 100% of the time.

I see the prices are similar to Chinese but obviously if you work it out per £/IU you are paying a lot more.

I know we can't discuss sources on here but if I said I was paying about £/pen would you say that is a fair price for pharma or am I paying too much/little?

Pics attached:


----------



## SvenPowerH

Dead lee said:


> Do you mean ISIS pharmacuticals is chinese or a different ISIS?


Isis tabs are Chinese and their a complete scam. The blue tablet that is labeled oxandrolone is in fact stanazolol, and this is just one example.


----------



## Dead lee

SvenPowerH said:


> Isis tabs are Chinese and their a complete scam. The blue tablet that is labeled oxandrolone is in fact stanazolol, and this is just one example.


ok thought they were a uk lab, maybe they source the tabs from china?


----------



## oxy2000

have to agree , i love isis oils , i think there the one of the best out there , but there orals are not , they must do what you say , buy them in made and all


----------



## Notimetochill

The fact that my post was edited I take it is not appropriate to discuss prices.

Fair enough.

Any chance of getting the topic back on point in regards to Genotropin though


----------



## Shaz29

Notimetochill said:


> Ive been getting these pens for about a year now and never had a problem with supply.
> 
> Also been getting the Lilly 36iu Box's which ive posted pics of on this forum a while ago.
> 
> As someone stated already, they seem to be much more available now, and the prices are going down more.
> 
> Is this a direct result of people being constantly ripped off by Chinese crap and just demanding a better product, or is it something more sinister?
> 
> I took for 9 months straight at 3.6iu/day, every morning empty stomach, monday-friday, which meant each pen would last exactly 2 weeks, so in affect 2 pens a month. Energy wise felt great, put on lean muscle and diet didnt need to be on point 100% of the time.
> 
> I see the prices are similar to Chinese but obviously if you work it out per £/IU you are paying a lot more.
> 
> I know we can't discuss sources on here but if I said I was paying about £/pen would you say that is a fair price for pharma or am I paying too much/little?
> 
> Pics attached:
> 
> View attachment 151373
> 
> 
> View attachment 151374
> 
> 
> View attachment 151375
> 
> 
> View attachment 151376
> 
> 
> View attachment 151377


Atleast u have put on some gains.. I was slightly concerned about taking them too but probably will do now, can you pm me please


----------



## Notimetochill

Not sure how to PM?

Still dont think I can due to not enough posts?

Shame as Ive shadowed here since 2012


----------



## Linked

Legend7 said:


> Oh my posts did show up... Looked like a nutter there repeating myself.
> 
> Apologies @Pscarb as I asked you the same questions a few times, my posts weren't showing at all so thought I'd write it again.
> 
> Awesome, so 0.45mg twice a day (around 3iu total) seems to be the right dosage for you. Have you tried m/w/f method?


Not tried that method to be honest, I have been using hgh for years on and off on the method I ssaid I might give the other method a try, yeah 0.45 sound dose twice per day for me


----------



## Notimetochill

Also can anyone recommend a UK lab where I can post this hgh off to get tested?

I would be happy to pay the costs and post the result online but I need some help with how to go about this.


----------



## Legend7

Notimetochill said:


> Also can anyone recommend a UK lab where I can post this hgh off to get tested?
> 
> I would be happy to pay the costs and post the result online but I need some help with how to go about this.


Bump

I'm also interested in doing this. As far as I'm aware most labs that test this without any appointments are based in London. Anyone knows any labs in the north of England/midlands?


----------



## Shaz29

Legend7 said:


> Bump
> 
> I'm also interested in doing this. As far as I'm aware most labs that test this without any appointments are based in London. Anyone knows any labs in the north of England/midlands?


I'd be interested to know too.. I don't mind travelling to London if I have to


----------



## fil0101

Hi all

I just got my hands on a few of these pens but how do you mix n use them?

Anyone got a link as can only find foreign ones on youtube


----------



## Growing Lad

Put needle on pen, hold pen with needle facing upwards. twist to B. swirl it slowly to mix until clear. Flick it so the air bubbles go to the top. Twist to c to expel the excess air.


----------



## fil0101

All done n mixed now with no issues thanks all


----------



## Shaz29

Can one of you guys please weigh your genotropin goquick pen and see if it weighs 50g? The whole packaging including the leaflets and box with the pen inside should weigh 71g


----------



## Jas

Clubber Lang said:


> best GH ive tried so far, just about to finish my first pen. Only using 3iu 3x per week to aid in recovery and it does the job very well.
> 
> had a shot last night prebed, first one this week due to a weekend wedding + bank holiday so lots of drinking and hangovers. Jabbed about 1030pm and woke up around 1am and already my hands and finger joints were sore. Woke up near every hour after that from bizarre dreams.
> 
> these pens cant, or havent, been copied or faked yet, too complicated with a double twist system. Was ****ting myself when i was trying to twist it, had images of it snapping in my hand lol.
> 
> 
> 
> got an Ansomone kit to try next, heard very good things about these too :thumbup1:


In your opinion what is 1 IU use of this Pfizer Genotropin equivalent to others you've used?...


----------



## hilly

Jas said:


> In your opinion what is 1 IU use of this Pfizer Genotropin equivalent to others you've used?...


impossible to answer this

people should grasp how can u compare 1iu of something that is almost 100% guaranteed to all the other chinese stuff that could be anything n varies batch to batch


----------



## Ricky11378

Hey Papa Lazarou need to ask you a couple questions can't figure out how to send you a message.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

What's up?


----------



## A707

How can i know 2 iu in this pen ?!



Legend7 said:


> Exactly the confirmation I was hoping for. Cheers to both gents.
> 
> If I'm allowed I'll say those 36iu are a tad more expensive than what I saw for 100iu of a top generic.
> 
> At 2-3ius/day it will still last me 2-3 weeks, so not too bad. I must say the info regarding dosage is conflicting to say the least @Pscarb I've read a few of your posts and you favour the m/w/f as opposed to everyday although there seems to benefits in both methods?
> 
> Since I'll be 1st time user is 4iu of these pens plenty (m/w/f) or 2iu 6days/week best? This way I'm using 12iu a week which will last me exactly 3 weeks. Trying to conciliate both physiological and financial aspects the best I can.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Jas said:


> In your opinion what is 1 IU use of this Pfizer Genotropin equivalent to others you've used?...


i found the Ansomone more potent than the Pfizer. Kinda eating my words at the top saying the Pfizer pens were the best ive used....then along came the Ansomone kit lol.

i did 4iu of Ansomone for 3 days straight, i couldnt make a 4th. CTS and dry joints absolutely crippled me! Far more than 3iu of Pfizer i was using.


----------

